# Vista Fehlermeldung beim Herunterfahren ??



## gamecop95 (31. Januar 2009)

Community,
ein Brkannter von mir besitzt nen Vista-PC

soweit so gut, ich konnte auch schon *viele Probleme *lösen die andauernd unter Vista auftraten, doch das letzte beschäftigt mich am meisten:

Immer wenn der PC Heruntergefahren wird erscheind diese Fehlermeldung:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CL RC Engine3 Dummy Winidow: TVE Service.exe-Fehler in der Anwendung

x Die Anweisung in 0x00000001 verweist auf Speicher 0x00000001.
Der Vorgang read konnte nicht im Speicher durchgeführt werden.
Klicken Sie auf "OK", um das Programm zu beenden.

OK
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wenn ich nicht sofort auf OK drücke erscheint folgendes Fenster:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Folgende Programme sind noch aktiv:

CL RC Engine3 Dummy Winidow
Dieses Programm verhindert das Abmelden vom Computer.

CL RC Engine3 DummyWinidow: TVE Service.exe - Fehler in der Anwendung-

Klicken Sie auf "Jetzt abmelden" , um die Programme zu schließen und sich abzumelden.
Daten gehen ggf. verloren.

Jetzt abmelden Abbrechen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe auch schon Vistamizer und andere optimirungssoftware benutzt die die Registery checken doch kein fund
so hoffe das man das Problem schnell behoben wird

gamecop95


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Januar 2009)

nutzt dein Kumpel POWER DVD ? 

Wen ja dann sollte er mal versuchen den Prozess "PDVDServ.exe" im Taskmanager zu beenden, und dann runterzufahren, und kucken ob die Meldung noch auftaucht.

Es kann durchaus an einem POWER DVD Softwarefehler liegen.

Gegebenfalls POWER DVD updaten

mfg


----------



## gamecop95 (31. Januar 2009)

Also PowerDVD war vorinstalliert (PC von Aldi) doch wenn ich im Taskmanager die exe suche finde ich nix. 
Wenn ich allerdings die Festplatte durchsuche finde ich die Datei °PDVDServ.exe°
Kann es sein das sich nur die Datei auf dem Datenträger befinden muss damit die Fehlermeldung erscheint ??

gamecop95


----------



## schub97 (1. Februar 2009)

kann gut sein und aldi-pcs sind der absolute müll!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Februar 2009)

gamecop95 schrieb:


> Also PowerDVD war vorinstalliert (PC von Aldi) doch wenn ich im Taskmanager die exe suche finde ich nix.
> Wenn ich allerdings die Festplatte durchsuche finde ich die Datei °PDVDServ.exe°
> Kann es sein das sich nur die Datei auf dem Datenträger befinden muss damit die Fehlermeldung erscheint ??
> 
> gamecop95


Dann öffne mal den taskmanager,gehe auf den reiter "Prozesse" und dann unten links auf "Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen".Dann muß in der liste auch deine gesuchte exe erscheinen.
Im übrigen gehen unter vista auch alle tricks,die unter xp gehen.Das soll heißen,gehe auf start und ganz unten (da wo in grau"suche starten" steht) gibst du einfach "msconfig" ein (ohne die hochgestellten striche) und bestätigst mit enter.Bei dem kleinen auftauchenden fenster klicks du auf "fortsetzen",worauf sich ein fenster mit dem titel "systemkonfiguration" auf tut.In diesem fenster gehst du auf den reiter "systemstart" und schaust mal,ob du da diese problem-exe findest (sollte in der spalte "systemstartelement" powerdvd heißen und der filename steht in der spalte "befehl").Wenn ja,dann mache einfach das häckchen davor heraus und klicke dann auf übernehmen und ok (powerdvd funktioniert auch ohne diese datei).Wenn du das gemacht hast,wird dieses prog beim systemstart nicht mehr mit geladen


----------



## emmaspapa (1. Februar 2009)

Letzter Beitrag vom Moderator CL RC Engine 2 Dummy Winidow - Seite 2 - HijackThis.de Support Board


----------

